# sad face :(



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My clam died today


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BOO. 
That sucks Dave. Do know what caused it?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah, big drag! How long did you have it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow definitely a sad day for sure 
My condolences on your loss

As another has asked, do you know the cause ? Clams usually go down hill slowly


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When I came home there were about 50 nassarius snails inside the clam. They have never done that before so i have no ide why they would do that now. I had to take the clam and shake it to make sure all the bastards were out. 

For now it's not dead but it isn't looking great at all. I put it up higher in the tank so the bastards couldn't get at it but I assume it's just enevitable 

The clam is two years old and it was growing very well


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Sad to hear that.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

oh damn, that sucks, she was a beauty


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I've heard of snails doing that. Now I am a bit scared to add a clam to my tank. I originally got some snails from you and they seems to be from the jerk strain! Hope the clam pulls through, sorry to hear about your luck.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the weirdest thing I have heard. Any idea as to wth this happened?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

The Nassurus snails are just doing their job. That's my guess. Had them do that to a torch colony I had slowly die on me. You could see a head starting to die and by night time it was covered with snails. By morning it was spotlessly clean. As soon as one would start dying they were cleaning it up. Hungry little bastards.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Wondering that with you having so much snails, there may not have been much food to scavenge for and were desperate for food. While the snails may not have been the cause of the death, they may have accelerated it once they sensed it was nearing it's demise and went on a binge.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The snails have an ample amount of food all the time. I always overfeed on purpose. My guess is one of the new emerald crabs took a bite out of the clam and the snails finished the job. Definitely not the snails fault. They were just doing their job

Clam didn't make it


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

That totally sucks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that Dave. Why do you need crabs in the tank?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Dave 

This hobby is full of beauty but as we all come to know, heartbreak too


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The snails have an ample amount of food all the time. I always overfeed on purpose. My guess is one of the new emerald crabs took a bite out of the clam and the snails finished the job. Definitely not the snails fault. They were just doing their job
> 
> Clam didn't make it


Crappy sorry to hear homie


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That sucks....Next time don't get a clam


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

explor3r said:


> That sucks....Next time don't get a clam


Says the guy who just took 3 clams out of his DT......


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

What's next Dave ?
Will you try again ?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Says the guy who just took 3 clams out of his DT......


Who said what


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll definitely try again when I switch tanks. This tank is going thru some crazy swings right now and the new tank will be much more stable


----------

